#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Στατικά >  > > >  >  > Εδαφοτεχνικά >  > > >  >  >  Φρέαρ σκυροδέματος

## noutsaki

Έχει κανείς κατασκευάσει ποτέ τέτοιο φρέαρ σε οικοδομικό έργο?
Μιλάω για περίπτωση έδρασης πεδιλοδοκού επί του φρέατος. δεν ξέρω αν ακούγεται τελείως κουκουρούκου!! Μπορεί να με παραπέμψει κάποιος σε βιβλιογραφία ή οποιαδήποτε πληροφορία?? Ξέρω ότι έχουν χρησιμοποιηθεί σε θεμελιώσεις βάθρων γεφυρών αλλά δεν γνωρίζω τίποτε άλλο και θα με ενδιέφερε πολύ να μάθω κατά πόσο είναι εφικτό- οικονομικό κτλ..
Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## Evan

Ψάξε για caisson. Γενικά δεν είναι και πολύ καλά μελετημένα αλλά ο Γκαζέτας έχει κάνει σοβαρή δουλειά αλλά θα σου έλεγα να μην το προτιμήσεις σαν λύση γιατί θέλει πολύ δουλειά και πολύ καλή ανάλυση σεισμικά με το χέρι βασικά.

----------

